
GitHub new UI for repositories. More round and code is not in the center - mariocesar
https://imgur.com/a/939oZRy
======
mariocesar
Why from all the positions possible, they had to put the Sidebar to the right?
In the PR Sidebar in the right is ok, because all the items are actions, but
in the landing page, it feels awkward

